# Has anyone fitted these carbon tails?



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone on here has fitted these rear lights from Procarparts. I need some help on which light does what, so i can wire them up on my custom project.








Thanks in advance.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

hit up ny98max.. he has them on his. BUT, just to let you know, the inner light is the reverse light and the outer is the turn signal... just like the max's stock tails.

hope that helped.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

what kind of custom project are you doing....?


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

Thanks


BlueBOB said:


> *what kind of custom project are you doing....? *


This one.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

whoa... nice max.... or is that a max?

neat looking trunk I must say... and interesting rear bumper.....


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

what kind car is that?


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

it's a Primera... i think that's the G20 over there, but those are Maxima tails.... I'm kinda confused.....


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

Yeah, its a UK Primera, Hatch back, same as the US G20. Im currently undergoing some major cosmetic changes but you welcome to have a look at how the car looked, on my site.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

P11GT said:


> *Yeah, its a UK Primera, Hatch back, same as the US G20. Im currently undergoing some major cosmetic changes but you welcome to have a look at how the car looked, on my site. *


out of curiousity....

if it's basically a G20, why post in the Maxima section... wouldn't that be something for the sentra area or even G20.net?

not hatin.. just curious.


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

interesting idea man....what is this that should go in this section car etc...maybe the tails from a maxima???or maybe he thought it was from a maxima or maybe he did the simple put it in the wrong area.......anyhow good luck on the project peace


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

the reason i put it here was, going back top the original question, to find out how the rear lights work on a maxima. The best people to ask would be the maxima owners. Im still trying to figure out which light is supposed to do what, brake, side light, reverse light, indicators etc.......


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

are those the actual 3rd gen altezzas for the max?


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

dunno, here the direct link, maybe you could tell me, im not too hot on maximas.
http://www.procarparts.com/store/displaydetails.cfm?pid=NIS-MAX-9799-A600-CF


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

if youre interested, heres a link to the progress on my car.
http://www.g20.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11945&perpage=40&pagenumber=1


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

P11GT said:


> *dunno, here the direct link, maybe you could tell me, im not too hot on maximas.
> http://www.procarparts.com/store/displaydetails.cfm?pid=NIS-MAX-9799-A600-CF *


yep... they are... thought so.... cool


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

good job man, can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

got the lights in, infact the whole cars done.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

More pics!!


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

next week when i get my site going. will let you know


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Real nice job; one of a kind.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Please keep us posted.... I'm really anxious to see that ride....


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

sorry for the delay, just got back from a huge car show, here it is, heres my ride
www.skymera.net


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

absolutely gorgeous man.... wow... very nice


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

P11GT said:


> *sorry for the delay, just got back from a huge car show, here it is, heres my ride
> www.skymera.net *


Wow that was quite an undertaking but the results are primo.


----------

